# CO Requesting Dependent Functional English Evidence



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi All,

My wife (dependent) has completed her Engineering in Telecommunication. While filing the VISA application I have mentioned "YES" for functional English ability. I have uploaded her secondary education transcript (10th Marks card) and Degree Certificate. Shehas not take IELTS or PTE. 

Now CO has requested for Evidence of functional Education for my wife. I have replied asking for more information on the required proof.

I'm not sure if the University in which she finished her engineering (VTU) would provide a letter for proof. 

Kindly provide some inputs if anyone faced the similar situation. 

VISA Lodged: 24th Sep
CO Contacted: 11th Oct


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

She has not taken IELTS or PTE**


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Normally they ask for a letter from college stating the medium of study is English. They won't accept degree certificate as proof. Go the college directly to request, hope they will provide the same. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

The best is to get her PTE done - the best. Anyone with basic of speaking, reading, listening of English should be able to get 4.5 score (Functional English Score).


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

It is very easy to get a letter from the college mentioning that she has studied there, what course she has studied and that the medium of education was English. I got the letter in half hour for my wife from her college.


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

coffee123 said:


> The best is to get her PTE done - the best. Anyone with basic of speaking, reading, listening of English should be able to get 4.5 score (Functional English Score).


Can we take the PTE/IELTS exam after the CO response..?


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

Huss81 said:


> It is very easy to get a letter from the college mentioning that she has studied there, what course she has studied and that the medium of education was English. I got the letter in half hour for my wife from her college.


Is there a format for this? To whom should we address in that letter?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

To the principal. And there is no specific format. The college seemed to know that it was immigration purposes and were more than happy to oblige.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Pte can be taken after co contact as well

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

sandesh.hj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife (dependent) has completed her Engineering in Telecommunication. While filing the VISA application I have mentioned "YES" for functional English ability. I have uploaded her secondary education transcript (10th Marks card) and Degree Certificate. Shehas not take IELTS or PTE.
> 
> ...


Do you want to try submitting the Marksheets too and see if that helps, as you have mentioned that your wife completed Engineering. The marksheets would have all subjects she has studied in.


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Do you want to try submitting the Marksheets too and see if that helps, as you have mentioned that your wife completed Engineering. The marksheets would have all subjects she has studied in.


The marks sheet does not have the "medium of instruction as English" mentioned on it. I can upload them. But not sure if they will accept it..


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Just request Co for few weeks time for this (Check PTE slots availability first).

Approach the university and if it is taking more than 2-3 days then book a PTE exam.


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

sandesh.hj said:


> Can we take the PTE/IELTS exam after the CO response..?


yes you can.


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

Huss81 said:


> It is very easy to get a letter from the college mentioning that she has studied there, what course she has studied and that the medium of education was English. I got the letter in half hour for my wife from her college.


Thank you so much Huss81.. I got the letter from the college on Saturday and uploaded it.. Guess what.. I got the Grant email This morning...!!!:cheer2:


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

sandesh.hj said:


> Thank you so much Huss81.. I got the letter from the college on Saturday and uploaded it.. Guess what.. I got the Grant email This morning...!!!:cheer2:


Hi Mate
Congrats for your grant. Which team handled your application?


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

Meissam said:


> Hi Mate
> Congrats for your grant. Which team handled your application?


GSM Adelaide


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

sandesh.hj said:


> GSM Adelaide


I see, and do you recall CO name? what time did you receive the grant notification email?


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

Meissam said:


> I see, and do you recall CO name? what time did you receive the grant notification email?


CO Name: Megan
Officer name mentioned in the Grant: Hanna
Received the grant mail today morning 3.45 AM.


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

sandesh.hj said:


> Thank you so much Huss81.. I got the letter from the college on Saturday and uploaded it.. Guess what.. I got the Grant email This morning...!!!:cheer2:


If it is not too much of a problem, can you please share the format of the college letter you got for your spouse. I am in the same path as yours so wanted to get the letter pre-arranged.


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

nkverma said:


> If it is not too much of a problem, can you please share the format of the college letter you got for your spouse. I am in the same path as yours so wanted to get the letter pre-arranged.


Here's what worked for me.. on the college/university letterhead:



To Whomsoever it May Concern



This is to certify that Ms. XXXXXX, D/O Mr. xxxxxxxx, a student of xxxx College of xxxxxxx, University of xxxxxxx during the year xxxxx-xxxxxx has passed the Bachelor of xxxxxxx examination in the year xxxxx under Roll No. xxxxxx and her University Registration Number is xxxxxxxx.

It is further certified that the medium of instruction of the course was English.



Make sure you get the seal and signature of the principle/head on the document and upload the document in colour scan.


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

sandesh.hj said:


> CO Name: Megan
> 
> Officer name mentioned in the Grant: Hanna
> 
> Received the grant mail today morning 3.45 AM.




By the way, did you claim any point for work experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

This is d format what even I got.. Just ask for a bona fide certificate.. They will have the format.. Ask them to add the last line saying "medium of instruction throughout the course was English".. Hope this helps


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

Meissam said:


> By the way, did you claim any point for work experience?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.. I claimed 10 points for Employment


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

sandesh.hj said:


> Yes.. I claimed 10 points for Employment




I think there was no employment verification in your case. Were your reference letters signed by your direct manager or HR? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

Meissam said:


> I think there was no employment verification in your case. Were your reference letters signed by your direct manager or HR?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure about Employment verification. But I got a call from the Australian Embassy asking for details about by roles and responsibilities of my previous company. 

I had submitted notarized reference letters signed by my managers for my previous employers and present employer.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

sandesh.hj said:


> I'm not sure about Employment verification. But I got a call from the Australian Embassy asking for details about by roles and responsibilities of my previous company.
> 
> I had submitted notarized reference letters signed by my managers for my previous employers and present employer.


First of all congratulations for your Grant. You mean you have submitted statutory declaration duly signed by your manager and notary, rather R&R letter from HR or company letter head.


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> First of all congratulations for your Grant. You mean you have submitted statutory declaration duly signed by your manager and notary, rather R&R letter from HR or company letter head.


I meant "I have submitted statutory declaration describing my roles and responsibilities duly signed by my respective managers and notarized". 

Along with the above i have also provided the below references.

For my previous Company: I have submitted Relieving letter, Salary slips, Hike letters which are in company letterhead.

For my Current Company: I have submitted Joining Letter and salary slips.


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

w4s33m said:


> Here's what worked for me.. on the college/university letterhead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much!


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

sandesh.hj said:


> I meant "I have submitted statutory declaration describing my roles and responsibilities duly signed by my respective managers and notarized".
> 
> Along with the above i have also provided the below references.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandesh, I've HR letters mentioning the R&R from my previous employer.

From the current employer, I've SD from my Manager.

In your case, you had SD from all the employer but you was requested only previous employer R&R and nothing about current employer ?

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

Fanish said:


> Hi Sandesh, I've HR letters mentioning the R&R from my previous employer.
> 
> From the current employer, I've SD from my Manager.
> 
> ...


I was asked about my role, joining date and salary in the current company


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello to everyone. 
My wife will complete her Master study at University which is completely taught in English. However, the study takes only one year as it was shortened. Will it be enough to claim for functional English? Or does she need IELTS/PTE?
Thanks


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Hello to everyone.
> My wife will complete her Master study at University which is completely taught in English. However, the study takes only one year as it was shortened. Will it be enough to claim for functional English? Or does she need IELTS/PTE?
> Thanks


Try getting the bonafide certificate from the university and also from the college where ur wife completed her graduation.


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

the best is to go for PTE, its not a big deal to score functional English scores.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

coffee123 said:


> the best is to go for PTE, its not a big deal to score functional English scores.


Dears,

For my wife Functional English proof I secured a letter from School that she completed her 10& 12 from the school and the medium of instruction was English. Does it suffice the requirement ?.

Just want to save few bucks


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

Fanish said:


> Dears,
> 
> For my wife Functional English proof I secured a letter from School that she completed her 10& 12 from the school and the medium of instruction was English. Does it suffice the requirement ?.
> 
> Just want to save few bucks


This wont do - 
1. If I recall they had specifically asked for post schooling education.
2. Also this would be disqualified as well (how do you explain Hindi being a language subject taught in English medium).


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi coffee123

Please see my previous reply i have attached the screen shot from DIAC.

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

Fanish said:


> Hi coffee123
> 
> Please see my previous reply i have attached the screen shot from DIAC.
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?


hmm I didn't knew they accepted secondary education for English language!
Technically - yes it may work. 
I was also asked by co for spouse functional English. I got letter from her college & also got PTE done to be safe (wanted to avoid any additional CO query at all cost).

Wishing the best for your case!


----------

